# Where do you live



## Val999 (Apr 9, 2016)

Whilst I get to know you all on this forum I just wondered where you all come from. Just the town and/or county of course nothing more specific than that. So to start it all off I live in a small market town called North Walsham in the county of Norfolk, about 15 miles north east of Norwich and 5 miles from the coast.

So over to you.................


----------



## Carolg (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi. I live in leven, a seaside town in Fife, scotland


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Val, I'm on the Oxfordshire side of the Cotswolds.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 9, 2016)

Val999 said:


> Whilst I get to know you all on this forum I just wondered where you all come from. Just the town and/or county of course nothing more specific than that. So to start it all off I live in a small market town called North Walsham in the county of Norfolk, about 15 miles north east of Norwich and 5 miles from the coast.
> 
> So over to you.................


Oh wow I went to school in North Walsham lived in Trunch for many years.
I'm down in Cornwall now though.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 9, 2016)

Essex.


----------



## KateR (Apr 9, 2016)

Val999 said:


> Whilst I get to know you all on this forum I just wondered where you all come from. Just the town and/or county of course nothing more specific than that. So to start it all off I live in a small market town called North Walsham in the county of Norfolk, about 15 miles north east of Norwich and 5 miles from the coast.
> 
> So over to you.................



Love that place Val. I had a very happy holiday up there a few years ago and called in. I live in a small town in Essex called Wivenhoe, although the inhabitants still refer to it as "the village".


----------



## Caroline (Apr 9, 2016)

I am in sunny south east London, about 5 miles from Maritime Greenwich and such landmarks as the O2 Arena  the Cutty Sark .and  not forgetting the National Maritime Museum and a bit closer to the Thames Barrier and Charlton football ground.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 9, 2016)

West Yorkshire.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 9, 2016)

I am in Somerset.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 9, 2016)

I live in St. Helens where the grim north does not get any grimmer. Even the rats carry baseball bats


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2016)

I have worked all over this fantastic country Shop fitting. (love it)  Wy I man I is a Geordie N.E.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 9, 2016)

11 miles outside of York.


----------



## Sarah Thomas (Apr 9, 2016)

On the coast, just outside Newcastle upon Tyne


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

I live in the middle of nowhere deep in the heart of The Fens in Cambridgeshire.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 9, 2016)

North Staffordshire now but a proud Sheffielder born and bred.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 9, 2016)

Ha Matt - I'm South Staffs born and bred (West Bromwich was in Staffs then - Dudley and Oldbury were both still in Worcestershire!) and then lived in Kidderminster for the next nearly 30 years - but now live on the outskirts of Bedworth in Warwickshire (Jct 3 of the M6) - just over the border from Coventry, where I've been for the last 17/18 years.


----------



## Annette (Apr 9, 2016)

Too close to Coventry for comfort


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2016)

ALL over the country then


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 9, 2016)

Born on an RAF Base in Lincolnshire. Schooled in Essex, now live on the west coast of Scotland


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2016)

Born in Snechie, grew up on RAF/NATO/military bases all over the world, back to Snechie, then based in London (but working all over the world), now back to Snechie. I feel dizzy.


----------



## Val999 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies folks. Nice to know where people are as the UK is so varied.


----------



## khskel (Apr 9, 2016)

Keighley West Yorkshire


----------



## trophywench (Apr 9, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Too close to Coventry for comfort



It starts 150 yards from my house Annette, a bit difficult to avoid.  Also our GP is further along the road, and of course we go to Cov hospital.  However - neither of us has visited the CENTRE of Cov for absolutely years.  Personally should I want to visit Ikea, I'd rather drive up the M6 to the one at Wednesbury.  But haven't wanted to for about 10 years!

Much prefer Leekes meself if we need furniture/furnishings.  Been shopping in different branches of theirs since about 1980! (Coles of Bilston, Stuart Edwards in Bedworth)


----------



## zuludog (Apr 10, 2016)

I live in Burnley, Lancashire


----------



## Nick Jones (Apr 10, 2016)

North wales...born and bred!! Beautiful part of the world


----------



## Stoke 109 (Apr 10, 2016)

I live in Stoke on trent


----------



## jusme (Apr 10, 2016)

Kent ... born and bred.

jusme


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm a Cambridge gal well now more like outskirts! As Cambridge isn't friendly for first time buyers! Lol x


----------



## Maryanne29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Born in London, brought up in Essex, lived in Hertfordshire and London and now settled in Buckinghamshire - for now!


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Sutherland, Scottish Highlands. About 20 miles from the North coast. Surrounded by hills, mountains, wildlife, and very few folks.. 
Sutherland is the largest county in Britain,  yet the least populated! ☺


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 10, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Sutherland, Scottish Highlands. About 20 miles from the North coast. Surrounded by hills, mountains, wildlife, and very few folks..
> Sutherland is the largest county in Britain,  yet the least populated! ☺


I want to live there.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Sutherland, Scottish Highlands. About 20 miles from the North coast. Surrounded by hills, mountains, wildlife, and very few folks..
> Sutherland is the largest county in Britain,  yet the least populated! ☺


I went on holiday to Betty hill I'll a lot of years ago, visited Smoo cave, Thurso glass work factory. Beautiful scenery, midgies with teeth lol


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I want to live there.


It is lovely Mark, but I have a round trip of 36 miles to our nearest village and gp surgery. So, it does have it's cons.. Amazingly enough though, I get Tesco home deliveries, whose round trip to deliver here is 116 miles! They are brilliant though, delivery guys enjoy this run as they get to see so much wildlife, like.. deer, birds, hares, pheasants, partridge, buzzards etc etc.. and they always get a cuppy tea/coffee and a week blether of course


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> I went on holiday to berth I'll a lot of years ago, visited Smoo cave, Thurso glass work factory. Beautiful scenery, midgies with teeth lol


Ah yes, the wonderful (not) midge! Not looking forward to the season of the midget beginning again, hopefully it will be a little later this year, it's still quite chilly yet. Once the sun starts heating the peat though... I will be in hiding, whilst they wait outside my doors and windows, just waiting for a meal!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Yum yum, lower carb though we hope


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Yum yum, lower carb though we hope


Absolutely well, as few as possible anyhew!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Ah yes, the wonderful (not) midge! Not looking forward to the season of the midget beginning again, hopefully it will be a little later this year, it's still quite chilly yet. Once the sun starts heating the peat though... I will be in hiding, whilst they wait outside my doors and windows, just waiting for a meal!


I'm off to outside fort William in August and am begging a friend to bring back some of the lemony spray you get in turkey for the Mosies. Hopefully the wee native beasties will not like that as they love me.


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope it works for you Carol, fingers crossed.. nothing stops these evil beasties here, I think that they get fed up with deer and other wildlife,  that as soon as they get a wiff of human co2 they go for it big time! Chain saw teeth on ours  vicious litte sods! My hubby was out getting some peat cut once and thought he'd got himself completely covered, but there was a week triangle of flesh just around the bottom of his brecks.. it was bright red, with bites took days to calm down,  and oh boy the itching!!  Enough to drive a body mad eh?!


----------



## sheila kimber (Apr 10, 2016)

, From East Hampshire but now in newton abbot devon


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> I hope it works for you Carol, fingers crossed.. nothing stops these evil beasties here, I think that they get fed up with deer and other wildlife,  that as soon as they get a wiff of human co2 they go for it big time! Chain saw teeth on ours  vicious litte sods! My hubby was out getting some peat cut once and thought he'd got himself completely covered, but there was a week triangle of flesh just around the bottom of his brecks.. it was bright red, with bites took days to calm down,  and oh boy the itching!!  Enough to drive a body mad eh?!


Did you see the program on tv about them a few months ago. Yuck


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

I did.. shuddering at the thought of it! Urgh..


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 10, 2016)

Initially Carol you were painting an idyllic picture for me and for a brief moment I was about to ask about parking for a motorhome and electric hook up point on the drive -  but scottish midgies!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2016)

Originally from Brighouse, West Yorkshire, then Sheffield for 19 years, Folkestone for three, now Southampton for the past 17 years


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Initially Carol you were painting an idyllic picture for me and for a brief moment I was about to ask about parking for a motorhome and electric hook up point on the drive -  but scottish midgies!!!!


Haha.. it is idyllic, most of the year Lynn  if we get a good bit of sunshine, or a breezy day, the midges don't hang around. With being quite near the north coast, it's unusual not to have a wee bit of a breeze going on. But on dreich, damp, warm days during the season of the midge, unless you actually have to go outside,  it really is best to stay in. Sometimes it's like the house is surrounded by a cloud... of midges!  and believe me, on days like these... I exercise indoors!  ha... Can't get me now you wee horrors!!


----------



## muddlethru (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm in Warsash on the river Hamble Hants, but born and bred in Scotland.


----------



## Val999 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nick Jones said:


> North wales...born and bred!! Beautiful part of the world


I was there the other week, stayed in Llandudno and visited Anglesey and Snowdonia National Park including a ride on the Ffestiniog steam railway. Lovely break and the weather was kind too in the main.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2016)

Does that 'Smidge' not work?  http://midgeforecast.co.uk/smidge/about-smidge/

Neither of us has been to Scotland, and with the same leisure vehicle as Lynn, and especially with the rave reviews and fabulous photos on our Moho forum, we have considered it - BUT - they love me and eat me wherever I am in the world - so it's always put me off.  It does make me miserable as sin when it's bad (was in tears of misery every day in Lesbos so we tried going there again at a different time of year.  Same)


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Does that 'Smidge' not work?  http://midgeforecast.co.uk/smidge/about-smidge/
> 
> Neither of us has been to Scotland, and with the same leisure vehicle as Lynn, and especially with the rave reviews and fabulous photos on our Moho forum, we have considered it - BUT - they love me and eat me wherever I am in the world - so it's always put me off.  It does make me miserable as sin when it's bad (was in tears of misery every day in Lesbos so we tried going there again at a different time of year.  Same)


It doesn't seem to do much in the way of deterrent up here anyhew,  the best month for weather and midges free at that.. is May! Usually quite fresh, but beginning to warm, later on in the year.. Occasionally we get lovely October (Indian summer) days. If you're planning on a coastal trip, as long as there's a good breeze, they don't tend to bother you too much. But like I  said earlier,  if it's damp and warm, no wind and anytime between June and late August, sometimes as late as September, or at least until the first frosts.. be aware that you may just encounter the joys of the midge


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2016)

That's part of the prob Carol - I don't 'do' cold.  (Think I was meant to be an orchid and someone got the seeds mixed up ......)


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Does that 'Smidge' not work?  http://midgeforecast.co.uk/smidge/about-smidge/
> 
> Neither of us has been to Scotland, and with the same leisure vehicle as Lynn, and especially with the rave reviews and fabulous photos on our Moho forum, we have considered it - BUT - they love me and eat me wherever I am in the world - so it's always put me off.  It does make me miserable as sin when it's bad (was in tears of misery every day in Lesbos so we tried going there again at a different time of year.  Same)


Forgot to mention.. we love the idea of those kinds of leisure vehicles! At some point, and in due course, I feel a purchase coming on


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

trophywench said:


> That's part of the prob Carol - I don't 'do' cold.  (Think I was meant to be an orchid and someone got the seeds mixed up ......)


Ah.. well, we're not exactly known for the kind of temps that orchids need.. however, I do have some in the house


----------



## casey (Apr 10, 2016)

Born and bred in Parkstone, a small town right in between Poole and Bournemouth,  Dorset.


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> I'm off to outside fort William in August and am begging a friend to bring back some of the lemony spray you get in turkey for the Mosies. Hopefully the wee native beasties will not like that as they love me.


You just need some citronella oil for midges.

As neither of us want to use Deet, we make our own anti-Mossi/midge potion with citronella (repeals the blighters), tea tree oil (optional, but anti-septic if actually got at) a little E45 lotion or body lotion of your choice, then topped up with water.  We use a spray bottle, like Boots do for travel toiletries, and top up as necessary.

It works extremely well, you know what's in it (no horrid poisons) and its cheeeeeeeeap.  Over the months we can get through a fair bit of the stuff.

Started buying our oils on eBay from a reputable seller, and now go directly to their website in deepest Wales.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> You just need some citronella oil for midges.
> 
> As neither of us want to use Deet, we make our own anti-Mossi/midge potion with citronella (repeals the blighters), tea tree oil (optional, but anti-septic if actually got at) a little E45 lotion or body lotion of your choice, then topped up with water.  We use a spray bottle, like Boots do for travel toiletries, and top up as necessary.
> 
> ...


Will try this thanks


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> It doesn't seem to do much in the way of deterrent up here anyhew,  the best month for weather and midges free at that.. is May! Usually quite fresh, but beginning to warm, later on in the year.. Occasionally we get lovely October (Indian summer) days. If you're planning on a coastal trip, as long as there's a good breeze, they don't tend to bother you too much. But like I  said earlier,  if it's damp and warm, no wind and anytime between June and late August, sometimes as late as September, or at least until the first frosts.. be aware that you may just encounter the joys of the midge


I went to Oban one lovely summer day, within 30 mins the wee b?&@ers had got in my ears. Had to get antibiotic lotion a few weeks later as the were really nasty


----------



## stephknits (Apr 10, 2016)

Just outside Bury St Edmunds in Suffolk.  Driving back there now in the Bongo having spent a great weekend away in Kent.  Deal, Ramsgate and Margate.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Just outside Bury St Edmunds in Suffolk.  Driving back there now in the Bongo having spent a great weekend away in Kent.  Deal, Ramsgate and Margate.


I went to bury st Edmonds years ago. Stayed near the air field I think


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> I went to Oban one lovely summer day, within 30 mins the wee b?&@ers had got in my ears. Had to get antibiotic lotion a few weeks later as the were really nasty


Ouch... I  have often thought that the west coast seem to get them real bad! Lots of folks in Oban, breathing out all that..  give away, here's a meal scent that they recognize


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 10, 2016)

London, all my life. It's a great place, apart from being under Lambeth (the Cop-out Council) and from when the flying pigs come over at 4:30 in the morning.  (Since a helicopter makes an appalling din at the regulation 1,000 feet or more below, I shudder to think what it must be like to be _in_ the thing.)


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Will try this thanks



I should add, you will need to shake it before spraying on as it will separate, unless you also add some polysorbate to the mix.  Polysorbate just acts as an emulsifier, but we started out without it and it's nipot an "active ingredient".

My reassuringly astronomical invoice will be in the post.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 10, 2016)

That home-made midge spray sounds like my switch last year from shop-bought balsamic dressing to home-made; instead of being mostly rapeseed oil with a tiny splash of olive oil for show, and plenty of other rubbish, the homemade version is just 75% olive oil and 25% balsamic vinegar, plus a little salt and pepper (for my taste, I also add a bit of ginger and garlic). Much better quality than the shop-bought rubbish, far cheaper, and it doesn't even need to be refrigerated!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> I should add, you will need to shake it before spraying on as it will separate, unless you also add some polysorbate to the mix.  Polysorbate just acts as an emulsifier, but we started out without it and it's nipot an "active ingredient".
> 
> My reassuringly astronomical invoice will be in the post.


Ok. Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> London, all my life. It's a great place, apart from being under Lambeth (the Cop-out Council) and from when the flying pigs come over at 4:30 in the morning.  (Since a helicopter makes an appalling din at the regulation 1,000 feet or more below, I shudder to think what it must be like to be _in_ the thing.)


We sometimes get the search and rescue choppers here when someone falls/throws themself in the river - MASSIVELY noisy!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 10, 2016)

For the midges try Skin so Soft (avon).  It really works.  It is what the marines use.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 10, 2016)

Also
Wg had a great holiday on the outer Hebrides.  The wind simply blew the midges onto Skye, where I have also holidayed and been eaten alive.


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> We sometimes get the search and rescue choppers here when someone falls/throws themself in the river - MASSIVELY noisy!


We have a glass roof in the centre of our house, so when we've got the lights on in an evening it is illuminated. I swear the local police helicopter trains over our village, and uses our atrium as a beacon, they always seem to circle over us (either that or their thermal imaging camera senses heat, and they think we've got a cannabis factory going)


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 10, 2016)

Robin said:


> We have a glass roof in the centre of our house, so when we've got the lights on in an evening it is illuminated. I swear the local police helicopter trains over our village, and uses our atrium as a beacon, they always seem to circle over us (either that or their thermal imaging camera senses heat, and they think we've got a cannabis factory going)


You should learn some Morse code and have some fun with them.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> For the midges try Skin so Soft (avon).  It really works.  It is what the marines use.





Alan.tnh said:


> You should learn some Morse code and have some fun with them.


Oh you are awful


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 10, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> I live in Stoke on trent



Not far from me.  I'm in Leek.


----------



## ronnierabbit (Apr 10, 2016)

Essex


----------



## Stoke 109 (Apr 10, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Not far from me.  I'm in Leek.


Got a nephew lives in leek . Sister in cheadle  I live norton


----------



## Bloden (Apr 10, 2016)

Welsh girl living in Asturias, Northern Spain.  The sunglasses are to keep the rain out of my eyes, btw.


----------



## Visionvalue (Apr 10, 2016)

I live in North Yorkshire


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm just a few miles from you val in Old Catton! Been to your local waitrose for Livlife low carb bread a few times!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 12, 2016)

I another Essex dweller.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 12, 2016)

Leeds, West Yorkshire!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 12, 2016)

I live in England's smallest city in one of England's largest ( by area) county and in my humble opinion the most beautiful. Carlisle, Cumbria.


----------



## newbs (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm down in Cornwall


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 12, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Leeds, West Yorkshire!


Thats where my wife comes from. She married a soft southerner.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm from the frozen north-east! I get sunstroke any further South than Leeds!


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 12, 2016)

Dorchester , sunny Dorset


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Apr 12, 2016)

Seem to be a lot of us East Anglians here. Wonder if it's something in the water. I'm currently in the lovely little cathedral city of Ely in Cambridgeshire, originally from Leeds but went to university in Norwich and lived there for quite a few years. Have spent a bit of time in North Walsham too in the last few years as I volunteer for the Benjamin Foundation charity that until recently had it's head office there.


----------



## andyboy (Apr 15, 2016)

A dump called Birmingham, you may have heard of it.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 15, 2016)

My mum was brought up in Hall green I think many moons ago. Hi


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2016)

Originally from Walworth S E London, now  the East Kent coast, love it here.


----------



## andyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

Carolg hi thats where i live :-D


----------



## Val999 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I'm just a few miles from you val in Old Catton! Been to your local waitrose for Livlife low carb bread a few times!


Hi Linda nice to hear from a fellow norfolker. I mostly shop at Sainsbury's but do go to Waitrose for a few things so will look out for that bread. Couldn't get my Hi-Lo loaf today so got Bergen instead which is still low but not as low as Hi-Lo. How much carb is the Livlife bread per slice out of interest


----------



## stephknits (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey fellow East anglians!  I can't makr the date of the norwich get together, perhaps we can add another sneaky date later in the year?  Should I post something on the events page?


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 16, 2016)

Good idea Steph. I've booked the day off for the Norwich one as I work every Saturday but would be interested in another as well or instead as be great to meet people


----------



## Carolg (Apr 16, 2016)

andyboy said:


> Carolg hi thats where i live :-D


Small world. She left when she was 16 ish, and would have been 89 now, so probably well before your time


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 16, 2016)

Val999 said:


> Hi Linda nice to hear from a fellow norfolker. I mostly shop at Sainsbury's but do go to Waitrose for a few things so will look out for that bread. Couldn't get my Hi-Lo loaf today so got Bergen instead which is still low but not as low as Hi-Lo. How much carb is the Livlife bread per slice out of interest


I think it's 3.8 gm per slice Val. I find its a nice change from the lidl rolls and really bread-like in texture so worth a special trip now and again. There's also a waitrose at Eaton so sometimes get it in my way to work.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 16, 2016)

Sarah Thomas said:


> On the coast, just outside Newcastle upon Tyne


Have a look at the Events post for a NE event pls


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm from London/Kent border, have moved a lot and lived all over the place, including several different addresses in Cambridge area, and three each in East London and Northern Ireland.  I moved to the Cotswolds a couple of years ago and now I'm near Swindon.

I know Cambridgeshire fens, Bury St Edmunds, and Ely too, and I'm another one diagnosed with diabetes while in East Anglia ...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 17, 2016)

It's something in our water.


----------



## andyboy (Apr 17, 2016)

Carolg any idea where


----------



## Bloden (Apr 19, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I live in England's smallest city in one of England's largest ( by area) county and in my humble opinion the most beautiful. Carlisle, Cumbria.


Ooo, I went to art college in Carlisle. Really enjoyed living there! And used to go to the Lakes every summer as a child - idyllic.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 20, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Ooo, I went to art college in Carlisle. Really enjoyed living there! And used to go to the Lakes every summer as a child - idyllic.


So relaxing in the Lakes Bloden


----------



## Carolg (Apr 20, 2016)

andyboy said:


> Carolg any idea where


No,but I will ask my sister andy


----------



## David H (Apr 21, 2016)

Born in Glasgow Scotland but lived most of my life in Dublin Ireland.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 21, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> So relaxing in the Lakes Bloden


We used to stay in a cottage with no electricity or running water - perfect for children, it meant we didn't have to wash all week!


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm in sunny (at the moment) north London, born & bred


----------



## Adrasteia (Apr 21, 2016)

A wee village in West Lothian, previously an even more rural existence in beautiful Dumfries and Galloway (with a few Edinburgh years in between). Love the rural life!


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Apr 21, 2016)

Adrasteia said:


> A wee village in West Lothian, previously an even more rural existence in beautiful Dumfries and Galloway (with a few Edinburgh years in between). Love the rural life!



Lovely part of the world Dumfries and Galloway, my parents used to live in Kirkinner near Newton Stewart, and more importantly the Bladnoch distillery. Had one of the few bottles that were produced when the new owner took over around 2005 and he found a barrel that had been lying around unopened for years.


----------

